# Laptop for 42K



## pinku1993 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys I am looking for a laptop which suits my needs on work and allows me to play FIFA for sometime. 

I am thinking of HP x360 s102tu with 6th generation i3 and 4 GB of RAM. This coming right in my budget of 42K from a local store. Some reviews on internet suggested that it goes long for 6 and a half hours under regular usage of WiFi. That's a kickass thing for me in this budget. 

Battery is my main concern.. Give your feedback about what I have chosen + If you have any better suggestion.

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 5, 2015)

That seems to be good choice for a light weight good battery life laptop

You can play FIFA 14, maybe 15.... Don't expect it to play any game released in last few years


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 6, 2015)

Okay that sounds pretty cool.. I won't take much time then. Will pay the booking amount tomorrow.


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 10, 2015)

I Bought this laptop today. Performance is pretty cool.. The only issue I have is that it's showing 3.90 GB of RAM usable out of 4GB


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 10, 2015)

It was preloaded with Windows 10 64bit


----------



## abcxyz (Dec 10, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> I Bought this laptop today. Performance is pretty cool.. The only issue I have is that it's showing 3.90 GB of RAM usable out of 4GB



Usable memory is a calculated amount of the total physical memory minus "hardware reserved" memory.
It won't be an issue. It can be fixed, google it out if you want to.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Dec 10, 2015)

abcxyz said:


> Usable memory is a calculated amount of the total physical memory minus "hardware reserved" memory.
> It won't be an issue. It can be fixed, google it out if you want to.



It is not an issue actually -_-


----------



## Siddharth. (Dec 18, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> I Bought this laptop today. Performance is pretty cool.. The only issue I have is that it's showing 3.90 GB of RAM usable out of 4GB



Congratulations !!! it shows on most f the laptops
I also want to buy the laptop
So I wanted to know it is a touchscreen laptop right?then how is it ? is it functional?
how is the performance??


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 18, 2015)

The performance is absolutely cool. Touch is flawless and pin point accurate. There are some bugs in windows 10 which irritates at times. Those aren't the major ones.. It's just the triple touch swap up for switching between desktops


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2015)

@pinku1993, Congrats on your purchase.
Bugs in Windows 10 will be ironed out gradually with Windows 10 system updates/upgrades.
Regarding RAM it is not an issue or never a problem.
Go through this,you will get your answer :--->
*www.quora.com/Why-does-4-GB-RAM-installed-laptop-shows-3-60-usable-What-abo

How many RAM slots does this laptop have? 
What is the maximum capacity of RAM this laptop could hold?
What is the *voltage settings*(values) of RAM module for this laptop?
Install CPU-Z or Speccy and inform us.


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 20, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> @pinku1993, Congrats on your purchase.
> Bugs in Windows 10 will be ironed out gradually with Windows 10 system updates/upgrades.
> Regarding RAM it is not an issue or never a problem.
> Go through this,you will get your answer :--->
> ...



It is having 2 slots like many other laptops out there in the market. The Max Capacity this one can hold is 16GB.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2015)

^ That's it if you want for upgrade in RAM modules,say total 8GB by adding another 4GB DDR3 or a single 8GB DDR3 to make it 12GB,just remember to purchase any manufacturer's RAM module *having 1.35v voltage value and never 1.5v as it happens for standard laptops*.


----------



## pinku1993 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah for sure. If you guys are planning to buy this laptop I guess you should buy it if portability, battery and looks are your priorities and that too without compromising on performance.


----------

